# 2023 Fantasy League



## Imurg (Today at 2:01 PM)

DPWT Fantsy League starts next week...
Who's in?


----------



## Orikoru (Today at 2:05 PM)

Yeah I'll give it a crack as usual. Hopefully they've ironed out the bugs.


----------



## Imurg (Today at 2:10 PM)

5 DPWT picks per season and 3 non DPWT as opposed to 3 and 2 last year..
Other than that it looks similar..
I'll start a league....


----------



## Imurg (Today at 2:12 PM)

Code for the league is 179ZR54X


----------



## Beezerk (Today at 2:20 PM)

Orikoru said:



			Yeah I'll give it a crack as usual. Hopefully they've ironed out the bugs.
		
Click to expand...

Do they still have the crap scoring system? Barely any points for regular events but a gazillion for the majors?


----------



## Imurg (Today at 2:21 PM)

Beezerk said:



			Do they still have the crap scoring system? Barely any points for regular events but a gazillion for the majors?
		
Click to expand...

Much more equal now.
Points for birdies, eagles and pars..lose points for bogey or double..
Fewer points for winning..winning less important.


----------



## Beezerk (Today at 2:24 PM)

Imurg said:



			Much more equal now.
Points for birdies, eagles and pars..lose points for bogey or double..
Fewer points for winning..winning less important.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers
I haven’t played for a couple of years/ I threw a strop.
Was top of the league for ages then the first major came, I had a mare and end up near the bottom 😱


----------



## Bdill93 (Today at 2:34 PM)

I'm in...  with a fantastic team name


----------



## upsidedown (Today at 2:42 PM)

Imurg said:



			Code for the league is 179ZR54X
		
Click to expand...

What's the name please, Ian ?


----------



## Imurg (Today at 2:43 PM)

GM Forum..


----------



## upsidedown (Today at 2:46 PM)

Imurg said:



			GM Forum..
		
Click to expand...

Interestingly search for GM Forum didn't show up with the others but just  the code works


----------



## Slime (Today at 6:18 PM)

I'm in.
Me and my bro are going hunting for Murgatroyds!!


----------



## Imurg (Today at 6:19 PM)

Well I'm screwed then........


----------



## drewster (Today at 8:30 PM)

I'm in


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Today at 9:38 PM)

I be in 👍


----------



## Hackers and Whackers (35 minutes ago)

I'm in again Thanks


----------

